# DNA tests



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Anyone ever tried any of the ones you can get online or Petsmart? IF it's worth it, I thought it would be interesting to see what exactly my dogs have in them.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I didn't know PetSmart had them!! I thought only a vet could do them. I would love to try it.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> I didn't know PetSmart had them!! I thought only a vet could do them. I would love to try it.


I did a quick search and they are all over the net. Just want to make sure it's legit.


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> I did a quick search and they are all over the net. Just want to make sure it's legit.


lmao, my luck it would tell me my dog was half horse or cat

If it is legit and really works I wouldn't mind trying it, I have owned many mutts and mixed breeds and I have always wondered what they were lol


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

They do not work like they claim, I have had ppl send in purebred dogs and they come back as mixed breeds. Also I believe pit bull is one breed they have not found a marker for. I have lots of clients who have done this and the breeds they come up with make no sense with the look of the dog or the behavior.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

IMO I have never heard anything good about them as far as them being accurate and they are a waste of money.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i had the blood test done on one of my mutts of the past it was the more expensive one, and you could see all the main breeds once they where there on the paper it was pretty cool. i know alot of people don't think they work but i am fairly confident that mine came back accurate.... and it was pretty cool to answer people when they asked what she was to


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

also one problem as as stated above not all breeds are in there bank so if that is what breed you have i'm sure they prob do BS it to try and give you what you pay for lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonder how it would test out on a person ???  LoL


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Anyone ever tried any of the ones you can get online or Petsmart? IF it's worth it, I thought it would be interesting to see what exactly my dogs have in them.


Doesn't work. All a sham. Don't waste your money


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Anyone ever tried any of the ones you can get online or Petsmart? IF it's worth it, I thought it would be interesting to see what exactly my dogs have in them.


They said the dog in my avatar is a golden retriever/bulldog mix. Not worth the money


----------

